# regner Lumber jack



## skypup (Apr 15, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone is running a Regner Lumber Jack. I have one ordered.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I just built a Lumberjack from a kit for my friend. I am breaking it in now on blocks. The kit version takes several steamings to bed in the cylinders and running gear. The RTR version already has this done for the most part. I highly recommend the boiler refeed kit as its quite thirsty with the water and will run out long before the gas does. Do NOT let a smoke box fire burn long, if it doesnt snap back shut off the gas quickly. The tension spring for the cylinders is right below the open bottom of the smokebox and a gas fire in the smoke box destroys the temper in that spring. There is an adjustable collar on the gas burner to fine tune the gas/air mixture to the burner assembly. Also, when running, watch getting your fingers between the side rods and the body if rerailing a engine with the throttle open. It has the power to crush a finger tip due to the gear reduction. They are a neat engine to watch and run, the steam plume is good. Pick up a Summerlands chuffer for it. Makes a huge differance in the chuff. Mike


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a Lumberjack kit a few months ago. I love it. It runs great, although does not like the cold weather, even with butan/propan mix. The tank would be better off on the side closer to the boiler. When the temps are right, it runs awsome and with the water refill, it will go for more then a 1/2 hour. and is strong puller for its size.


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

Recently I made some minor modifications to my Regner Lumber Jack. Light, Bell, Small sand box, (no piping yet) Rear buffers and step, Front brass grab irons, Side running boards, Wood load, Seat for engineer, fitted into the refill tube. The engine was run a recent meet and Here is a video of it. I also have other clips on my You Tube channel at deltatrains if Lumber Jack fans care to search it out. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAm3I2oDZFs
Enjoy and All the best,
Peter.


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

The Lumber Jack before any cosmetic modifications.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2epxbjV7Amk
I hope to see some others out there and the changes which you made to them.
All the best,
Peter.


----------



## Gerald (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi everybody! 

I'm reading here in mylargescale since a couple of month (mostly Livesteam) there a many interesting Threads. 
My special interest is Livesteam on 45mm Tracks. 

I also own a Regner Lumber Jack, and did some modifications on it: 

New wood for Front an Rear Buffers with some selfmade screws, nuts and Ozark parts with instant rust. 
Gear Reduction with two extra Gearwheels to reduce for a lower speed. 
New Frontdoor, easyer to open for a look on the flame of the gasburner (importend on loud Livesteam Events) 
New supports for the Cabinroof. 
New Roof, first Aluminum, later made of brass corrugated sheet iron. 
Steam arrester in the smokebox, for a cleaner Machine. 
Selfmade Chuffer 
Some "L" fittings for steamoilpipe, Waterlevelpipe 
A other Chimney (Regner Frieda) 
Some paint (Rust) Ozark details an many other little details and stuff. 

The Loco (should) look like a little American Lumber-Loco, i hope so. 

Las but not least, bearings for all axles mad of PTFE to reduce wastage between steel axles and brass frame. 
Slip planes made of PTFE for the oscillating Clyinders, to reduce wastage and to drive the loco without steam oil. 

Here you can read all (in German): 

http://www.schienendampf.com/34487225nx30160/gasbefeuert-f6/noch-ein-lumber-jack-t628.html 

an little video from our last steam event in Austria: 
at Minute 3:30 you see my Lumber Jack 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPNNADBUPx8 

and many other engines from the guys from Schienendampf. 

Sorry for horrible English, i wrote this words using a German-English dictionary. 

Greetings from Austria, Gerald


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

Gerald those are very nice modifications to the Lumberjack. I really like the corrugated roof, front cab panel and new smokebox door. That is an excellent idea. I will try and read and translate the original descriptions. Congratulations, your English is very good.Thank you for showing all your terrific work. This site had many pictures of the Accucraft Ruby being modified and I know that the Regner Lumber Jack has that same potential. All the best, Peter.


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

*More on the Regner 0-4-0 Lumber Jack. The following is not my video but it is public.
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uceKdGoxAVs
It shows off the slow running capability of this little engine. Also worthy of note is the full chord of wood placed around the fuel tank. (A nice touch) 
The rake of wagons behind this engine is also very interesting with their full loads. 
All the best, Peter.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Peter- 

Great looking loco and video. May I ask where the caboose came from? It looks good with the consist 

Jerry


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice little locomotive and cars. The layout in the first video is quite interesting, a raised RR complete with scenery and balasting on the track.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

You may overlooked it ,Geralds Lumberjack is downgeared,he purchased A:15 TOOTH,/35 TOOTH MODUL .05 GEARS FROM CONRAD,A GERMAN HOBBY SHOP! The gears need to be modified to fit properly! May be Gerald could xplain what needs to be done to archive the slow speed running ,out of the box,without RC the lumberjack will be "Hill sensitive' like any other loco! 

Manfred


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

Posted By Naptowneng on 20 Apr 2013 07:33 AM 
Peter- 

Great looking loco and video. May I ask where the caboose came from? It looks good with the consist 

Jerry 

Sorry Jerry, as mentioned that video is not mine but posted by "schienendampf" and any info on the caboose would have to be addressed to his You Tube site. I just like the slow action and the details of that little engine and I believe that it would be a good starter unit for beginners. All the best, Peter.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow some great looking umberjacks out their. Hopefully come winter I will start kitbashing mine. I also like the idea of changing nthe gears. Where can I purchase the gears to fit the lumberjack in the US?


----------



## skypup (Apr 15, 2008)

Posted By deltatrains on 19 Apr 2013 02:38 PM 
*More on the Regner 0-4-0 Lumber Jack. The following is not my video but it is public.
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uceKdGoxAVs
It shows off the slow running capability of this little engine. Also worthy of note is the full chord of wood placed around the fuel tank. (A nice touch) 
The rake of wagons behind this engine is also very interesting with their full loads. 
All the best, Peter.


I'd like to know where that smoke stack came from?

Bob


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By skypup on 22 Apr 2013 07:14 PM 
Posted By deltatrains on 19 Apr 2013 02:38 PM 
*More on the Regner 0-4-0 Lumber Jack. The following is not my video but it is public.
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uceKdGoxAVs
It shows off the slow running capability of this little engine. Also worthy of note is the full chord of wood placed around the fuel tank. (A nice touch) 
The rake of wagons behind this engine is also very interesting with their full loads. 
All the best, Peter.


I'd like to know where that smoke stack came from?

Bob 
You might be able to use an accucraft stack or one from trackside details. I agree the stack looks great. Would like to add that to mine as well.


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi Shawn V, 
If you are still looking for those gears then they are available at most hobby shops which feature RC Model Cars. I did not want to place a link of a particular shop's website into this forum but if you "google" RC Model Cars or just RC Cars, a number of sites will come up and then just search on their website for Gears - Pinion and Gears Crown- or even just Gears and a variety of them should come up then just select the appropriate gear ratio that you want. Just be carefull as some are plastic.
All the best in your search, Peter.


----------



## Gerald (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello Peter!

Yust have a look today in this thread, an i've seen there are some questions about gears, stack etc.

My gears also from Conrad Germany, you have to reduce the wide of the 15 tooth gear (to 5,5 milimeters) and drill a new tap hole for the wormscrew M3 (hope this is the right word) nearer to the toothes. Not easy, because when you reduce the wide of the 15 tooth gear, the hole for the tap is between two toohtes, not much material for the new tap. 

Here is a link to the thread from Christian in the schienendampf-forum, shows his LumberJack (also two photos with the 2 extra gears) hope this will help:
http://www.schienendampf.com/344872...wrapheader

The youtube Video is also from Christian, shows his LumberJack after tuning with the gears (to reduce the speed) and using PTFE for Zylinders and bearings for all axles (also in the oscillating steam motor):
http://www.schienendampf.com/344872...t1112.html
so the machine run without steam oil.


The Stack is from Regner's Frieda, think the Stack is available from Regner Germany (Sparepart).


Greetings from Austria, Gerald


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

Excellent pictures and information on even more modifications on the Regner 0-4-0 Lumber Jack. Thank you Gerald for all of those links. Once again I will have to use the computer translator to read all of that helpfull information. Keep those postings coming. All the best to live steamers in Austria. Peter.


----------



## skypup (Apr 15, 2008)

My kit came yesterday. I was able to build the chassis and have her running on air. I'm just taking my time with it. It is a fun build. I took a video of it running on compressed air.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJBZ...e=youtu.be


----------

